# Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €



## Auron (29. April 2010)

*Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

guten Abend!
Ich möchte mir jetzt im Mai endlich nen neuen Rechner holen, mein alter bringts nicht mehr, schreibe mal was ich da hab

der alte ist noch ein AMD X2 4600+, ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe Board, 8800GTS 320MB.
Müsste also mal was neues her mit Rund 1500 Euro.
Ich muss zugeben ich bin eigentlich ein Intel Fanboy und grün auch total...
Ich hab um genau zu sein 0 Erfahrung mit ATI.
Ursprünglich (ich plane schon seit Monaten) wollte ich mit nen schönen I7 holen und dann die 480gtx... naja... awar ja ne Bauchlandung.
Ich hab bald 2 Monate frei und bis dahin hätte ich gerne einen neuen Rechner.
Da ich gerne mit Ramdisks rumdoktern würde wären 12 GB cool mit Triple Channel. Das ist jetzt auch alles was ich vorgeben möchte, lasse mich gern überzeigen.
An AMD reizt mich im Moment der neue Phenom II X6 1090T.
Sieht ja alles ganz reizend aus. Im groben und ganzen müsste der doch besser sein als der I7 930 oder?

Was haltet ihr von der 5870? Also mir hat jemand gesagt, dass ATI mit den Treibern wohl sehr kompliziert wäre, man müsse für jedes Spiel Stundenlang an den Treibern rumdoktorn... ich nehme mal an das ist ein Märchen...

Beim Gehäuse dachte ich an das Xigmatek Utgard, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, wobei ich den Zweck der manuellen Lüftersteuerung nicht so ganz raffe xD
Würde von euch jetzt einfach gern ein paar Vorschläger hören und Meinungen... Achja was mache ich damit?
Ich hab nen 24 Zoller 16:10 TFT also ich zocke mit 1920*1200, d.h. brauche schon etwas grafikpower... gibts die 5870 nicht auch mit 2 GB Speicher? 

Puh... der Post wird lang...
Ein HDMI Anschluss wär noch cool, hab mir kürzlich nen 50 Zoller Plasma geholt...

Gezockt wird u.a. Crysis, Gothic 3, WoW, GTA IV etc...

Dankeschön!


----------



## seiender (29. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ja, kannst dir ja nen X6 holen, de rist stärker als ein i7 930.
Bei der Graka rate ich dir auch zu einer 5870, doch soweit ich weiss sind die mit 2GB nicht der kracher, da ist kein bemerkenswerter leistungszuwachs.
Also nen 
Phenom II X6 (ob jetzt 1055 oder 1090 spielt ne geringe Rolle).
Motherboard wohl mit USB 3.0 und neuen Sata anschlüssen?
Ne 5870 (1 GB?!?)
RAM ist ja egal welchen du nimmst, irgendeinen preiswerten DDR3 1333 Cl7.
Tripplechannel unterstützt AMD aber nicht,oder?
Iwelche Gimmicks die du noch brauchst? (Bluray usw.)
Ansonsten noch nen gutes Markennetzteil 500-600 W.
Das gehäuse ist ok, hab auch ein Xigmatek, gefallen mir gut.
Budget is dann ja noch ne Menge da.
Also aufrüsten im Jahr 2011


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Nö, Ram ist nicht egal, weil er nicht mehr als 1,5V Spannung brauchen sollte.

Für Full HD genügt 1GB VRam bei der Graka und da würde ich die Sapphire HD5870 Toxic oder VaporX empfehlen.


----------



## seiender (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Das mit der Spannung setze ich bei einem guten 1333 DDR3 Cl7 RAM vorraus.
sry^^


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Also:
I GB Videospeicher reicht bei einer Auflösung von 1920*1200?
Warum sind die 2 GB Varianten denn nicht so ,,der Kracher"?
Blue Ray brauch ich eigentlich nicht  Hab mir wie gesagt nen 50 Zoller und dazu ne PS3 geholt xD
Tastatur hab ich ne G15... weiß aber nicht ob ich ne neue brauche, weil ich en alten Rechner mit benutzen möchte, hab auch 2 Bildschirme etc...

Aber das ist erstmal egal.
Hätte gern einen ,,High End" Rechner 
Crysis auf very high wär mal sau cool, AA geht natürlich nicht gehe ich von aus aber der Rest müsste doch mitlerweile gehen oder?

Wie sieht das aus mit dem Triple Channel? Gibts den bei AMD wirklich nicht? Ich dachte das kommt aufs Board an und auf den Chipsatz.
Und wegen Aufrüsten: Der Bulldozer wird doch sicher kein AM3 mehr sein, oder meint ihr der wird wieder abwärts kompatibel?

Ich glaub ich werd mir dann den alten hier stehen lassen für die ganzen Programme die man sonst nutzt, dann wird der neue ein reiner zocker Rechner und auf dem alten pack ich dann Skype, TS, ICQ und den ganzen andeen Krams.

Brauch man eigentlich ne SSD? von Intel gibts doch jetzt die X25-V, für das Windows 7 Betriebssystem reichts doch locker und evtl auch Gothic 3 
Ich hab schon mehrmals darüber nachgedacht aber irgendwie sollen die ja nicht soooo dolle halten und irgendwas mit Trimbefehl was notwendig wäre, damit die SSD nicht voll lahm wird...
So wieder ein Chaospost, Sorry, bin Physiker und Anhänger der Chaostheorie 

*Hust* USB 3.0 gibts schon auf dem Board? Naja, gibt zwar noch nicht viel Peripherie dafür aber ist dpoch abwärts kompatibel...
Wegen der Kühlung bitte noch infos  Hätte gerne eine Luftkühlung, die nicht am Limit des durchbrennens ist 
Das Utgard Gehäuse bring glaub ich einen 170mm Lüfter mit, den kann ich ja schonmal nehmen, ein paar Lüfter kosten doch nicht die Welt.

Der Test sagt gutes über die 2 GB Version von Vapor...
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...hire-hd-5870-2gb-toxic-edition-review-16.html


----------



## miLchi211 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

- i7930
- RIIIE
- GTX480/5870 toxic?vapor-x?
- OCZ Platinum 6GB cl7 1600mhz
- Enermax Revolution 850W


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

ich glaub da stimmt das P/L Verhältnis absolut nicht, die 480 GTX frisst einfach viel zu viel Strom und ist ein echter Ofen. Und für den Preis bringt sie einfach nicht viel mehr Leitsung als die 5870.
Achja und 6 GB RAM sind bissl wenig 

Und... ich kann das so schlecht einschätzen, wie gut ist denn der I7 930?


----------



## Futscher (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



> - i7930
> - RIIIE
> - GTX480/5870 toxic?vapor-x?
> - OCZ Platinum 6GB cl7 1600mhz
> - Enermax Revolution 850W


 
Also das NT ist mal sowas von überzogen, da reicht ein 525 NT völlig aus.
Dann die 5870 bevor man sich ne 480 nimmt.
Board, CPU sind super.


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Was kostet der Spaß? Ich dachte der AMD wäre besser?


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist AMD auch besser...

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
8GB GSkill-RipJaws DDR3-1333 CL7
Sapphire 5870-Vapor-X / MSI 5870 Twin Frozr II (je nachdem 1 oder 2GB--> Geldsache)
Enermax/Cougar/Corsair/BeQuiet NT max. 600W
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Gehäuse (Geschmackssache)
Scythe Yasya SCYS-1000 (CPU-Kühler)


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

klingt super, Betriebssystem brauch ich nicht, bekomm eins von der Uni 
Aber bitte orientiert euch mal an meinen ersten Post...
brauche viel RAM und das Gehäuse hab ich ja schon ,,festgelegt"


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Auron schrieb:


> klingt super, Betriebssystem brauch ich nicht, bekomm eins von der Uni


 

Das ist gut... Nimmer aber ein 64-Bit...

Hab halt noch keine Laufwerke, HDD, oder SSD eingetragen.

Aber zur HDD:

Samsung SpinPoint F3 oder WD Caviar Black sind gute HDD´s 

Zu SSD:

Sorry, hab ich null Ahnung...



Edit: Sind doch 8 GB Ram


----------



## miLchi211 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Futscher schrieb:


> Also das NT ist mal sowas von überzogen, da reicht ein 525 NT völlig aus.
> Dann die 5870 bevor man sich ne 480 nimmt.
> Board, CPU sind super.



für ne GTX480+RIIIE wär das sicher NICHT überzogen.



Auron schrieb:


> ich glaub da stimmt das P/L Verhältnis absolut  nicht, die 480 GTX frisst einfach viel zu viel Strom und ist ein echter  Ofen. Und für den Preis bringt sie einfach nicht viel mehr Leitsung als  die 5870.
> Achja und 6 GB RAM sind bissl wenig
> 
> Und... ich kann das so schlecht einschätzen, wie gut ist denn der I7  930?



bez. den 6GB,
auf deinem RIIIE hast du weitere 3 Bänke frei für zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher 
bez. Leistungsaufnahme der GTX480,
mir war leider nicht bewusst, dass es dir auch auf den Verbauch ankommt


----------



## Totengräber (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II 
Super Talent Ultradrive GX MLC 64GB, 2.5",
Intel Core i7-930, 4x 2.80GHz, boxed 
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24
6x 2GB Module
Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2, 1024MB / Geforce 470GTX
ASUS P6X58D-E, X58 (hat usb3.0)
Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3 
Noctua NH-D14 	

das wäre so mein vorschlag, preisvergleich zeigt 1400 rum an, haste noch 100E für laufwerk und vielleicht tower, ich würde vielleicht überlegen doch auf nur 6gb ram zu gehen,da haste noch etwas spielraum bei der kohle.
du kannste dann ja immer noch mal 6er kit dazu kaufen wenn es ne reicht.

hab mir jetzt das selbe geholt, nur 2000er ram und als graka ne 470.
als kühlung hab ich mir dann noch ne größere waku gegönnt


----------



## michelthemaster (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ruhe jetzt (bitte) mit dem Thermi, man will das Teil nicht!

@ Auron:


AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
8GB GSkill-RipJaws DDR3-1333 CL7
Sapphire 5870-Vapor-X / MSI 5870 Twin Frozr II (je nachdem 1 oder 2GB--> Geldsache)
Enermax/Cougar/Corsair/BeQuiet NT max. 600W
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Gehäuse (Geschmackssache)
Scythe Yasya SCYS-1000 (CPU-Kühler) 

Die Zusammenstellung meines Kollegen ist super! Kannst du so eigentlich kaufen  Er hat dir da super Harware zusammengestellt  Ach und noch was, wenn du nicht übertaktest, reicht auch der  kleine X6, für knapp 180 € (bei Mindfactory zB.), dieser hat halt keine offenen Multi und taktet mit 2,8 Ghz, was aber ausreichend ist und kostet etwa 100 € weniger  Nochmal zu den Intel Teilen, hol dir lieber ne CPU mit 6 richtigen Kernen wie 8 halbrichtigen, AM3 ist zukunftssicher und die X6 schlagen sich in den Tests sehr gut. Ach und zu der Graka, ich persönlich würd doch ne 2Gb Variante holen, der Zukunftssicherheit wegen. Am besten ist natürlich wieder obige VaporX 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## miLchi211 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Totengräber schrieb:


> [...]du kannste dann ja immer noch mal 6er kit dazu kaufen wenn es ne reicht.[...]


thats what i'm talkin' about 



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Ruhe jetzt (bitte) mit dem Thermi, man  will das Teil nicht!



alles klar, wenn du das sagst... >_<


----------



## Blauschwein (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Was ist denn los, wenn er gerne Intel+Nvidia fahren möchte soll er doch?

Sind beide in ihrer Kathegorie schneller als AMD.

Allerdings wirst du für diese letzten Prozente Mehrleistung ordentlich was hinlegen müssen, Intels Preise sind mehr als gesalzen und Nvidia lässt sich ihr momentanes Flaggschiff (480) auch gut bezahlen. Liegt teilweise wohl auch an der schlechten Ausbeute bei dem großen Die.

Wenn du das Beste vom Besten haben willst ist die oben genannte Kombi nicht verkehrt. Allerdings ist ein AMD System leistungsmäßig nahezu equivalent, bei deutlich niedrigeren Preisen.

Alles oben aufgeführte gilt bei: Spielesystem, kluger Einkauf vorrausgesetzt. 

Und ja, Bulldozer soll auf den AM3 passen


----------



## Totengräber (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

wir wollen es mal ne an die wand malen, aber so gut schlägt sich der 6 kerne von amd nun auch wieder nicht.

und jetzt muss man mal sehen was er machen will, wer spielen will holt sich zurzeit ganz klar ein quad cpu.
für amd fanatiker dann eben ein 965 be, wobei da der i7 da trotzdem besser ist 

bevor spiele soweit optimiert sind das es die 6 kerner voll ausreizt geht noch etws zeit ins land und dann kann man sich eh wieder neues system holen.


----------



## Blauschwein (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Totengräber schrieb:


> wir wollen es mal ne an die wand malen, aber so gut schlägt sich der 6 kerne von amd nun auch wieder nicht.
> 
> und jetzt muss man mal sehen was er machen will, wer spielen will holt sich zurzeit ganz klar ein quad cpu.
> für amd fanatiker dann eben ein 965 be, wobei da der i7 da trotzdem besser ist
> ...



Wie ich sagte.

Der Unterschied ist halt leider beim Preis stärker zu bemerken als bei der Leistung. Zum anspruchsvollen Zocken reicht ein Aktueller Quad, egal welches Lager
Und der AM3 scheint ja noch nicht so schnell abgeschrieben zu werden, deshalb finde ich ein derartiges System atraktiver -> Statt dem von dir angesprochenen kompletten Neukauf wäre dann nur ein CPU+Graka Update nötig (und aufgrund Sockelkompatibilität auch möglich).


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschlage!
Ich hab ich seit Monaten informiert über die Intel CPU's aber ich bin nicht bereit dazu 900 Euro für nen Gluftown hinzulegen 
Also muss ich schlicht und ergreifend den besten nehmen, den ich für das Geld bekomme.
Fermi ist leider eine Enttäuschung und ich dachte ich warte einfach auf die nächste verbesserung vllt sogar mit 512 Shadern dann aber das dauert mir alles zu lang, der Rechner muss hier spätestens am 26 Mai stehen 
Also was tun?
Wie gesagt Betriebssystem wird Windows 7 64 Bit Professional oder vllt Ultimate sein.

Dass der neue X6 nicht mit Gluftown mitkommt ist mir klar, aber solange er mit dem 930 und so mithalten kann ist's doch herrlich oder?
In den Spielen limitiert wenn überhaupt sowieso die Grafikkarte glaub ich.

Nehmen wir mal Crysis (Classic)
Was meint ihr, wie hoch kann man denn da schrauben beim 1090T und 5870/2GB 1920*1200 Auflösung...
Achja zum Ram, würd am liebsten gleich 12 GB nehmen, denn ich hab schlechte erfahrung damit verschiedene Kits zu verwenden und dann kann ich gleich sicher gehen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Der große 6 Kerner von AMD kann gannz gut mit den i7 von Intel mitgehen und ist trotzden noch recht günstig (mehr oder weniger).
Gepaart mit einem 890 Mainboard (muss ja kein FX sein, ein GX reicht auch, der T1090 ist ein BE) und einer 5870 hat man ein sehr gutes Spielesystem und genug Power für andere Anwendungen.


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Alles klar, könnte mir dann jemand mal einen Kompletten Rechner mit Preis angeben? Inklusive guter Luftkühl lösung angeben?
Soll also jetzt folgendes haben:

Xigmatek Utgard Gehäuse,
Phenom II X6 1090T CPU
5870/2GB VaporX oder so Graka ^^
12 GB Ram
Mobo mit AM3 unterstützung +Triple Channel
DVD-Brenner + DVD Laufwerk von LG
dan legt mal los  Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

AM3 hat kein Trippel Channel. Nimm 2x ein 4GB Kit und gut.


----------



## Wadde (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ähm warum den 12GB, das lohnt sich nicht,wenn dann eigentlich 8GB Ram.Triple Channel gibt es nur bei Intel i7 also beim Sockel 1366.

Nur die Sache mit dem Phenom II X6 zu klären: Der i7 860 ist genau so schnell wie der 1055T, obwohl 2 Kerne weniger.Also ist der i7 930 nochmal etwas schneller.


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ah... ärgerlich... ich weiß nicht ob ich dann nicht doch besser ien Intel nehmen sollte...

Warum ist das immer alles so kompliziert xD

Der 930er ist aber nicht schneller als der 860er... daher ist er auch günstiger 

Niemand da, der sich mit Kühlern etc... auskennt?
Dann nehme ich halt die 8 GB


----------



## XSilence (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

naja...um erlich zu sein würde ich dir immernoch zu nem schnellen Quad raten.
Und dann einen von AMD und alles wird gut.
2011 packste da dann den Bulldozer drauf(der übrigens 100%ig für AM3 sein wird)

Das Größte Problem bei einem Hexa ist, dass er zwar im Benching relativ gut abschneidet aber es vermutlich
noch ne ganze zeit dauern wird bis der von genug Programmen/Spielen unterstützt wird das es sich lohnt.
Außerdem ist ein Problem an der Sache, dass der Hexa von AMD soweit ich weiß keinen offenen Multi hat
und sehr schlecht zu übertakten ist.

zZ ist ein 965BE (obwohl ich dir zu nem 955BE raten würde;gleiche CPU nur Multi um 1 runtergesetzt)
einfach schneller in Anwendungen und Spielen, da der Hexa einfach durch so gut wie garnichts unterstützt wird.
Das is wie wenn du 12GB ram bei ner 32bit version von Windows verbaut hättest. rausgeschmissenes
Geld wenn man mich fragt. Aber das ist ansichtssache.
Für 300€ ist das ding natürlich trotzdem der Preishammer und von der Pro-Mhz-leistung is AMD bei den
Hexacores nicht weit hinter Intel.


Ich würd dir folgendes Vorschlagen:

CPU:AMD Phenom II x4 955BE C3(~135€)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. (~40€)
BOARD:Asus Crosshair IV Formula(~170€) oder wenns günstiger sein soll Asus M4A89GTD PRO (~115€)
RAM: 2xG.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (~200€)
Graka:Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X(~460€)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard(~70€) obwohl ich dir bei der Graka eher zu nem Bigtower mit besserer Kühlung raten würde
dann würd ich dir das Antec TwelveHundred empfehlen (~140€)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E7 600W (~95€)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB(~60€)

Je nach Wünschen liegst du dann bei 1175-1300€ und hast ein Top-System.

Die restlichen 200€ legste dann schön brav bei ner Bank an und kaufst dir dann Ende 2011 von dem Geld
den Bulldozer und kannst dich dran erfreun kein total überteuertes Intel-System gekauft zu haben.
Da kannste dir den hexacore auch schlichtweg sparen.

mfg

PS: Das wäre erlich gesagt auch mein Traumsystem ^^


----------



## iKnow (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Kann da XSilence nur zustimmmen. Allerdings sollte man bei so einem System dann gleich zu einem besseren Netzteil greifen, zB eins von Cougar 550W.


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Vielen Dank!
Der 1090T hat schon einen offenen Multi. Er ist praktisch der 955BE nur mit 2 Kernen mehr. Dazugekommen ist nur, dass er wenn 3 Kerne im Leerlauf sind die anderen 3 um 400 MHZ automatisch hochtaktet.

Deswegen ist er mit auch die 150 Euro Aufpreis wert.
Ich weiß nämlich ganz genau, dass ich mir so ohne weiteres nicht den Bulldozer holen werde, denn ich glaub limitieren wird so oder so die GPU und nicht der Prozessor.
Dass der Hexa nicht voll ausgenutzt wird von aktuellen Spielen ist kein Problem, es gibt ja noch andere Anwendungen, die im Hintergrund mitlaufen. 
Fraps z.B. müsste doch auch damit besser laufen.
Ich hab selbstverständlich ein 64 bit Betriebssystem

Die Vapor von dir empfohlen ist eine 2 GB oder?
die 1 GB ist doch 100 Euro günstiger meine ich...

Brauch ich die 2 GB ? Hab mir Benchmarks angeschaut und die sagen nein.

Ich bin euch so dankbar für eure Hilfe 

was haltet ihr von der Intel X25-M Postville 80GB, 6,4 cm (2,5"), SATA II, bulk  SSD? Und was ist mit diesem Kühler? Noctua NH-D14, Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1366/1156  puh... das Gehäuse ist sau geil... ich muss schauen vllt kann ich doch noch bissl mehr Geld ausgeben ^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Also der Noctua DH 14 gehöhrt zu den besten Lukü überhaupt!
Allerings ist ein Mega Shadow + silentwings auch nicht schlecht , für Silent Betrieb ist der Scythe Mugen II der beste!

Als Case kann ich dir nur LianLi oder Antec ans Herz legen!
Die sonstige Zusammenstellung passt....

Als Systemplatte könntest du schon eine SSD nehmen und als Platte dann ne HDD....
Allerdings ist eine SSD zurzeit mehr ein Statussymbol als eine Sinnvolle Anschaffung
(meine Meinung)


----------



## XSilence (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Auron schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Der 1090T hat schon einen offenen Multi. Er ist praktisch der 955BE nur mit 2 Kernen mehr. Dazugekommen ist nur, dass er wenn 3 Kerne im Leerlauf sind die anderen 3 um 400 MHZ automatisch hochtaktet.


 
Da hast du recht. Ich bin jetz von dem 1055T ausgegangen. 
Naja, wie gesagt. Das mit dem Hexa is n toter Punkt. Es is einfach ansichtssache
ob man meint man brauch unbedingt 6 Kerne. Für 300€ is das Ding natürlich
einfach top.
Aber wird halt noch kaum unterstützt und die Frage ist halt ob man sich das Geld
nicht lieber sparen sollte und dann in 1-2Jahren in nen Bulldozer investieren sollte.
Weil bis dahin reicht ein guter Quad locker aus.



> Die Vapor von dir empfohlen ist eine 2 GB oder?
> die 1 GB ist doch 100 Euro günstiger meine ich...


 
Nein leider nicht ;D Das ist die 1GB version.
Die 2GB Version kostet 519€
Die sind leider so teuer : /
kann aber sein das es in anderen shops günstiger ist, hab die Preise von Alternate.de^^
Und nein du brauchst die 2Gb auf keinen Fall. Lohnt sich nicht.



> Und was ist mit diesem Kühler? Noctua NH-D14, Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1366/1156 puh


 
Der Noctua ist natürlich auch ein guter wenn nicht sogar der beste Luftkühler. Da ist es dann wiederum Geschmackssache. Durch das Window siehste den ja gut 
Aber der Scythe Mugen II is halt leiser und ich empfehle ihn dir weil ich ihn selbst hab und daher aus gemachten erfahrungen sagen kann
das der einfach zu installiern ist und gut kühlt. Wenn ich den Noctua hätte hätte ich vermutlich den empfohlen 


mfg und kein ding


----------



## Auron (30. April 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ist ja gut... Antec muss her...
Aber dann brauch ich halt viele Lüfter... oder sind da welche bei?
das soll die Beste SSD sein und 80 GB da passt das System drauf und viel 2-3 Spiele die man oft spielt ^^ bei mir wärs jetzt Gothic 3, weils die Nachladeruckler minimieren soll.
Kann man vllt sonst irgendwo sinnvoll sparen?
Der Luftkühler sei gut? Solange der nicht wie ein Staubsauger klingt ok.
Ist das Antec teil denn etwas Schallisoliert?
8 GB Ram reicht? Taugt der Ram was?
Und was für'n Netzteil brauch ich nun?
Was ist das nun für ne Vapor X? 1Gb oder 2?
Ah ok 1 GB...

Wie hoch kann ich Crysis bspw. damit zocken?
Und genauso Assassins Creed / 2 ? Wie gesagt Auflösung 1920*1200...
Kann die Grafikkarte so schlecht einschätzen... die taugt was ja?
Ich möchte einfach weg von meiner alten 8800GTS 320 MB xD (also noch die alte nicht G92)


----------



## XSilence (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Auron schrieb:


> Aber dann brauch ich halt viele Lüfter... oder sind da welche bei?


Bis auf den lüfter im Seitenteil sind alle vorinstalliert. 
3x 120mm vorn
2x 120mm hinten
1x 200mm Toplüfter, oben drauf(wie der name schon sagt xD)
1x 120mm Seitenlüfter(optional) *nicht* im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Alle mit Staubfilter



> das soll die Beste SSD sein und 80 GB da passt das System drauf und viel 2-3 Spiele die man oft spielt ^^ bei mir wärs jetzt Gothic 3, weils die Nachladeruckler minimieren soll.


Du willst mir nicht ernsthaft weiß machen das du was von den Nachladerucklern merkst, oder? xD
Also nein...SSD lohnt sich meiner ansicht nach auf garkeinen Fall, weil zu teuer.



> Der Luftkühler sei gut? Solange der nicht wie ein Staubsauger klingt ok.
> Ist das Antec teil denn etwas Schallisoliert?


Jo der Luftkühler ist gut. Bzw die sind beide gut die vorgeschlagen wurden.
Das Antec Gehäuse ist zwar nicht isoliert, aber es ist von der Lautstärke her
okay. Es gewinnt zwar keinen Preis mit der Lautstärke aber mich persönlich störts nicht.
Und es klingt nicht wie ein Staubsauger...der is dann doch ne ganze Ecke lauter 



> 8 GB Ram reicht? Taugt der Ram was?


8GB ram reicht vollkommen aus, es sei denn du planst während des Gossic 3 zockens
50 programme im hintergrund laufen zu lassen ;D
Und ja, der G.Skill Ram gehört zu den besten.



> Und was für'n Netzteil brauch ich nun?


 
Cougar 550 CM(~95€)
Hat Kabelmanagement und von der Leistung her ist es halt auch top.



> Kann man vllt sonst irgendwo sinnvoll sparen?


 
Also wenns um PCs geht ist sinnvoll sparen immer so ne sache.
Man *kann* fast immer sparen.
Also was ich dir zum sparen vorschlagen würde wäre, einfach das Asus M4A89GTD PRO 
als Board zu nehmen. Das erfüllt seinen Zweck auch ordentlich.

Aber wenn du wirklich ein absolutes Top-System haben willst, ist das in sachen Preis/Leistung
wohl das beste was du machen kannst.



> Wie hoch kann ich Crysis bspw. damit zocken?
> Und genauso Assassins Creed / 2 ? Wie gesagt Auflösung 1920*1200...
> Kann die Grafikkarte so schlecht einschätzen... die taugt was ja?
> Ich möchte einfach weg von meiner alten 8800GTS 320 MB xD (also noch die alte nicht G92)


 
Sry grad erst gelesen. Also Crysis sollte auf Max einstellungen laufen. Nur das AA kannste halt net voll aufdrehn.
Aber das kann niemand^^
Da muss die Praxis herhalten um zu schaun inwiefern das klappt.(also mit dem AA)

Assassins Creed /2 sollte auch auf max details laufen. Die Graka is Leistungsmäßig doch ne ganze Ecke besser als deine 8800GTS 
Aber ich weiß grad auch nicht genau was AC2 für Leistungsansprüche hat...hab das spiel selbst nie gespielt und habs auch net vor
und hab mich daher nicht wirklich damit befasst.


----------



## Auron (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Dann ist ja alles gesagt  Ich werde Montag zu meinem Händler gehen und mich auf jedenfall nochmal melden. Würde es begrüßen wenn mir Leute noch ein Feedback oder tipps/Ratschläge geben würde bis dahin.
Kann bis der Rechner hier ist nicht mehr ruhig sitzen xD
Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob ich die Ruckler sehe hab wie gesagt noch eine alte Kiste 
Wegen der SSD werde ich mich einfach mal informieren...
Die einen sagen auf jedenfall, die anderen auf garkeinen Fall xD
keiner sagt ,,kann man machen" 
Die beiliegenden Lüfter sind gut und reichen auch aus?
Oder soll ich noch elche dazu kaufen, die kosten ja nix

Edit:
Naja der zweite Teil muss auch noch warten, solange die diesen Kopierschutz nicht per Patch entfernen wird das nicht gekauft.
Ich warte einfach  Und nein, der Crack ist keine Alternative  Ich hab Prinzipien xD

Da fällt mir ein, lohnt der Aufpreis zur Vapor-X eigentlich?
Ist ja schon ordentlich mehr


----------



## XSilence (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

also die eingebauten Lüfter erfüllen ihren zweck. Außerdem leuchten sie schön blau ;D
nein Spaß beiseite. Lüfter dazukaufen lohnt sich nicht. Die die drin sind reichen locker aus.



> Edit:
> Naja der zweite Teil muss auch noch warten, solange die diesen Kopierschutz nicht per Patch entfernen wird das nicht gekauft.
> Ich warte einfach  Und nein, der Crack ist keine Alternative  Ich hab Prinzipien xD



Wie wär´s mit Kaufen? xD


----------



## Auron (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

xD selbstverständlich kauf ich den aber trotzdem ist der Kopierschutz drauf der die ganze Zeit im Internet rumgurkt.
Ein DC und ich flieg aus dem Spiel raus, habs beim Freund gesehen...

Den ersten Teil hab ich mir auch am ersten Tag gekauft.
Den zweiten hatte ich die schwarze Edition vorbestellt aber dann storniert.
Mein alter Rechner hat eh zuviele Probleme gemacht xD

Edit:
Nochmal zur Vapor X. Das Teil kostet ja einiges mehr scheinbar, ist es den Aufpreis denn wert?
Was genau ist denn daran besser als beim Referenzdesign?

Edit 2:
2 Freunde von mir haben mir dringend von ATI abgeraten, sie meinten die Treiber wären einfach schlecht und ich würde nur Probleme damit haben und es schon bald bereuen.
Er kennt aber nur die 3XXXer Reihe.
War die wirklich so schlimm und stimmt das? Kann mir das bei der 5870 auch passieren?
Sollte ich vllt doch Thermie nehmen?


----------



## labernet (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

blödsinn imo, ich hab jetzt seit geraumer zeit eine ati karte (hatte nur nvidia davor) und bin noch nie über irgendwelche probleme (ausser dass das catalyst control center probleme macht mit einer 5970, kann man aber deinstallieren) bei modernen pc spielen macht.

zum unterschied: das vapor-x design ist leiser und kühlt effizienter, was sich im geräuschpegel wiederspiegelt, und für einen aufpreis von 20 bis 50 euro (je nach anderem hersteller) gerechtfertigt.

seit der 3000-er reihe hat sich einiges getan und wie ich finde zum guten hin, man siehts auch an den verkaufszahlen von ati in den letzten 2-4 jahren. also kann man da bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## XSilence (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



> blödsinn imo, ich hab jetzt seit geraumer zeit eine ati karte (hatte nur nvidia davor) und bin noch nie über irgendwelche probleme (ausser dass das catalyst control center probleme macht mit einer 5970, kann man aber deinstallieren) bei modernen pc spielen macht.
> 
> zum unterschied: das vapor-x design ist leiser und kühlt effizienter, was sich im geräuschpegel wiederspiegelt, und für einen aufpreis von 20 bis 50 euro (je nach anderem hersteller) gerechtfertigt.
> 
> seit der 3000-er reihe hat sich einiges getan und wie ich finde zum guten hin, man siehts auch an den verkaufszahlen von ati in den letzten 2-4 jahren. also kann man da bedenkenlos zugreifen.



agreed^^
da hat er recht 
ati is schon seit längerem nicht mehr unterlegen gegenüber Nvidia
die 5870 und die 5970 sind zudem besser als die gtx470 und die gtx480.
Allein was die Nvidia karten für energiefresser sind ist einfach ne frechheit.
Außerdem kann man die gtx 4xx serie von nvidia auch getrost als heizung benutzen


----------



## Auron (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Alles klar  Muss ich bei der Festplatte irgendwas beachten?
Könnt ihr mir ne vernünftige empfehlen?
Ich werde dann wohl die X25-M 80 GB SSD dazu nehmen... hab sie vorhin beim Freund gesehen ist der Wahnsinn...
bin mir zwar noch nicht sicher aber was solls, bin dann bei 2000 Euro xD
und was hat es mit den fimmernden Textuen auf sich und den nicht abschaltbaren Filtern? Oo
Und noch ne Frage zum Gehäuse... der 200 mm Lüfter pustet der rein oder raus?
Also die Kühlung im Twelve hundred Ultimate Gamer würde aber auch für den Fermi reichen oder?
Denn Fermi ist genauso teuer wie die Vapor glaub ich xD also ungefähr...
Und 15% mehr Leistung sind besser als nichts... da müsste aber auch ein stärkeres Netzteil hin...
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter q.q
Keine Ahnung... irgendwie weiß ich nicht weiter... die einen sagen Ati die anderen Nvidia...
Ich bin noch auf Ati aber Leute bitte helft mir nochmal...

Und was für ne Festplatte soll ich nun nehmen etc...


----------



## labernet (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

die fermi (gtx480) ist immens viel teurer als die vapor-x und die gtx470 kann der vapor-x nicht das wasser reichen.

der 200mm pustet natürlich raus. front rein, hinten und oben raus. gewaltiger luftstrom, welcher relativ leise ist.

als nicht systemplatte kann man eigentlich ne wd green nehmen oder ne samsung f3, egal welche.

zur "thermi" nochmal, die graka ist weit aus lauter als die vapor-x, frisst unmengen mehr strom und wie du gesagt hast, leistet vllt 10% mehr, kostet aber minimum 20% mehr, was imo eine absolute frechheit ist.


----------



## Auron (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Alles klar, also Systemplatte dann SSD X25-M und dann die Samsung F3.

Muss ich bei der SSD irgendwas beachten?
Läuft diese Trim Sache automatisch? Oder muss ich noch irgendwas beachten?


----------



## labernet (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

trim ist automatisch aktiviert, wenn man windows 7 hat so weit ich weiß

ansonsten funktioniert sie wie eine normale festplatte

vllt noch das intel toolbox programm runterladen, falls man die ssd manuell optimieren will.

edit: alles was ich bei mir gemacht hab, war die festplatten anschließen, im bios auf ahci modus geschaltet und windows installiert. es gibt auch einen befehl, um zu schaun ob der trim befehl an ist oder aus, ka wie der nochmal heißt


----------



## Auron (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Vielen Dank, was würd euch bloß ohne euch machen... ich möchte nicht nochmal ein Fehlkauf machen wisst ihr...
Ich hab früher mal ne überteuere Geforce FX 5700 LE gekauft... Das war ein Spektakel...
Sowas darf mir nicht nochmal passieren ^^
Gehen SSD's schneller kaputt als normale Festplatten?

Und nochmal, wie ist denn das mit dem flimmern?
Hab ich die ganze Zeit flimmernde Texturen wenn ich die 5870 Vapor-x kaufe?


----------



## padme (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Auron schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, was würd euch bloß ohne euch machen... ich möchte nicht nochmal ein Fehlkauf machen wisst ihr...
> Ich hab früher mal ne überteuere Geforce FX 5700 LE gekauft... Das war ein Spektakel...
> Sowas darf mir nicht nochmal passieren ^^
> Gehen SSD's schneller kaputt als normale Festplatten?
> ...


hi, also wenn du ca. 20gb/tag schreibst, sollte sie 5 jahre minimum halten, bevor sie defekte sektoren zeigt...ist auch nur ein richtwert.
als tools gibts zb. as ssd benchmark oder drivecontrollerinfo, kannst mal nach googln..
schpönen gruss


----------



## Auron (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

RAM: 2xG.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (~200€)
finde ich nicht... was ist dennd er Unterschied zu
*4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7 oder 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-12800U CL9?*

*Erklärt mir das mal jemand?*


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Was willst du denn wissen?
Der Unterschied von CL7 und CL9?
Das sind die Latenzen, je kleiner, desto besser.


----------



## Auron (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

sind die besser als die 1333?


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hoi,
also beim DDR3 kommts eigtl. mehr auf die Latenzen (CL) an, als auf die Taktung.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann hat der 1333er Ram 7-7-7-21 und der 1600er mit CL7 hat 7-8-7-24. Der 1600er mit CL9 müsste 9-9-9-24 haben.
Folglich kannste den letzteren schon mal "vergessen". Nun ist halt die Frage ob der Unterschied zw. 1333er und 1600er CL7 so groß ist.

Ich würde sagen, dass das keinen großen Unterschied macht, aber der 1333 die bessere Wahl ist wg. P/L

Ich hab die hier drin: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...pc3-12800-cl7-f3-12800cl7d-4gbrh-g-skill.html
die haben 7-7-7-21. Von denen gibt es 2 Versionen und die sind nur von den CL unterschiedlich. Steht beides mal CL7 bei aber der eine hat 7-8-7-24 und der andre 7-7-7-21


----------



## Auron (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Alles klar, meint ihr denn echt, dass 550 Watt ausreichen?
Achja und was könnt ihr mir für eine Systemplatte empfehlen, wenn ich keine SSD hole?


----------



## schlappe89 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Festplatten:

Western Digital Caviar Black 2000GB, SATA II (WD2001FASS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zu SSD: So lange gibts die noch gar nicht dass man groß über Erfahrungswerte sprechen kann. Ich würde mir nur keine Technik kaufen die so schnell veraltet und die man eigendlich nicht braucht.

Ein gutes 550 Watt NT reicht aus, bei deinem Buged empfehle ich ein Enermax 87+ oder Seasonic X650. Die besten Geräte zur Zeit. Die Netzteile haben laaaaange Garantie und bleiben dir auch für Aufrüstungen erhalten.


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Joah die HDD's kann ich unterschreiben und die NT's auch, aber wenn du nicht so viel Kohle ausgeben willst, dann is das hier auch ganz jut: Seasonic M12II-620 Bronze 620W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hmm ^^ gibts da ein gutes NT was auch zum Gehäuse passt? Farblich xD

taugt das Antex TP-750 Blue was?
Das würd doch perfekt passen xD


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Antec ist ok...

Corsair hat auch farbige NT´s


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

war jetzt im Laden. Der hat mir das LC Power 650 empfohlen... ist das auch ok?

Den Ram findet er nicht... haben jetzt einen G-Skill 1600er DDR3 mit 7/8/7/24 Latenz.

Und die GraKa ist ganz Rar geworden... kann ich den Rechner nehmen?
1600 kostet er nun ohne SSD. Ich fasse mal zusammen

Asus Crosshair 4 Formula
Vapor-X 5870
Antec 1200 Ultimate Gamer
Samsung F3
Phenom II 1090T
LC Power 650
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
8 Gb G-Skill 1600er
DVD Brenner LG
Laufwerk LG

Wisst ihr woher man die Karte schnell bekommt?
Ich warte auf ein OK, dann bestell ich ihn ^^


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Auf jeden Fall * kein LC-Power *!!!
Corsair, Be Quiet, Enermax, Cougar sollte es schon sein, Lc Power ist der größte Mist bei Netzteilen.
Für was brauchst du 2 Laufwerke? Eins tuts doch auch.
Der Rest ist top.

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (11161-03-50R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Da siehst du wo die 5870 lagernd ist. Empfehlen würde ich Hoh, von Pixmania hab ich nur Schlechtes gehört, meist hier im Forum, vielleicht kann jm anders noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Alles klar, danke  Der garantiert mir, dass es funzt... ansonsten kann ichs auf der Stelle umtauschen.
Ich soll ihm vertrauen xD

Damit läuft Crysis auf Max bei der Auflösung 1920*1200? Is die 5870 so stark?


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Sollte laufen (also Crysis^^) und wie oben schon gesagt nimm nicht eines von den LC NT's

Ich habe mit hoh auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kanns empfehlen


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ähm, wenn dir dein Lc-Power Netzteil deine ganze Hardware in den Tod reißt, wäre ich ganz schön sauer, du solltest wirklich was hochwertigers einbauen, bei solch guter Hardware.
Crysis läuft mit der 5870 gut auf 1920x1200, jedoch (selbstverständlich^^) nicht mit mehr als 2xAA.


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Wenn dadurch die Hardware durchschießt hab ich ja noch die Garantie xD


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hehe, Netzteile o.ä. haben die Angewohnheit genau nach der Garantie zu sterben.^^


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

ich tauschs kurz davor aus dann xD aber 2 Jahre garantie hab ich doch erst mal xD


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Joah Garantie, aber wenn dir das NT abraucht kann es wenns blöd läuft deine komplette Hardware mit in den Tod reißen. (meistens Graka/CPU/MB) Ich weiß nicht ob auch HDD's, aber da bringt dir keine Garantie was wenn die Daten weg sind und ich weiß auch nicht ob die Garantie des NT's für die gesamte Hardware gilt.

Hol dir n gescheites von Seasonic, Coolermaster oder Enermaxx... tus deiner Hardware und deinem Gewissen zu lieben... und deinem Geldbeutel


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Na wenn dir die Daten auf dem Rechner nicht wichtig sind und du auch mal 1-2Wochen ohne Computer auskommen willst, wenn er ersetzt wird, dann will ich dich nicht davon abhalten.
Wenn du den Vorschlag nicht annimmst, dann probier ichs auch nicht weiter, aber es ist keine gute Wahl. Ist eben ne Mords Verschwendung.... aber nya, damit hast du ja dann zu kämpfen.^^


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Dann sagt mir was gutes und günstiges. Wenns geht schwarz, damit es auch farblich passt xD ist LC Power zu schlecht? xD


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Wie wärs mit einem Be Quiet Pure Power L7 530W?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Bei dem Rechnerbudget würde ich auch ein sehr gutes Netzteil einbauen.
Also Cougar oder Seasonic.


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Wenn es nicht nach der Farbe ginge, würde ich auch eher zu Cougar o.ä. tendieren. Auf die schnelle fallen mir bei schwarzen Netzteilen die Be Quiets ein.


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



> Dann sagt mir was gutes und günstiges.



Definiere mal günstig 


Mein Vorschlag:
Seasonic M12II-620 Bronze 620W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Hab ich mir bestellt und hat auch keine Schlechten Bewertungen so far. Und es is das altbewährte Design von Seasonic nochma aufgewertet


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Auch eine gute alternative, jedoch viel teurer als das Be Quiet.


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

was sagt ihr zum Antec TP 750 blue? Das kostet zwar 120... aber passt wenigstens zum Gehäuse ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



kress schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht nach der Farbe ginge, würde ich auch eher zu Cougar o.ä. tendieren. Auf die schnelle fallen mir bei schwarzen Netzteilen die Be Quiets ein.


 
War das nicht so, dass es inzwischen auch schwarze Netzteile von Cougar gibt?


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Davon hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört, ist kenn sie nur in Orange mit Schwarz bei den CM und S Versionen.


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War das nicht so, dass es inzwischen auch schwarze Netzteile von Cougar gibt?



Rote soweit ich weiß^^

Also Enermax mit 80+ Gold wenn du schon bereit bist über 100€ auszugeben (Meiner Meinung nach reicht aber ein NT für ca. 80€ auch^^)

Enermax PRO87+ 600W EPG600AWT PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

EDIT: Das True Power is nicht schlecht m.M.n. wie gesagt gibt aber für den Preis bessere^^


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Das Enermax wird beim Handler zu teuer sein...
Ich weiß nicht q.q


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



kress schrieb:


> Davon hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört, ist kenn sie nur in Orange mit Schwarz bei den CM und S Versionen.


 
Ich habs nur mal gelesen, dass die Refresh von Cougar sowohl rot als auch schwarz sein sollen, aber dann gibts die wohl noch nicht.


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Wie gesagt... Antec hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit.

Wie gesagt ich würde zum Seasonic tendieren. Wahrscheinlich weils bald meinen PC schmücken wird


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

ich nehm das Seasonic 620 Watt da... fertig  zufrieden?


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Sehr vernünftig. 
Glaub mir, dass war ne gute Entscheidung, dem Lc-Power Netzteilen fehlen Schutzschaltungen und hochwertige Materialien, die sich sehr negativ auswirken können, es wird nicht ohne Grund von den Netzteilen abgeraten.


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Dein Line-up atm:
Asus Crosshair 4 Formula
Vapor-X 5870
Antec 1200 Ultimate Gamer
Samsung F3
Phenom II 1090T
Seasonic M12 II 620Watt Bronze
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
8 Gb G-Skill 1600er
DVD Brenner LG
Laufwerk LG

Also so kann ich das für mich unterschreiben wobei ich noch für mich überlegen würde ob das 8gb sein müssen und ob man nicht lieber einen Phenom II X4 965Be nimmt und dann später das gesparte Geld in einen Bulldozer investiert.
Axo achte auch den Ram dass es der mit 7-7-7-21 is  wenns der andre is isses nicht schlimm aber besser is eben besser.

Lass das Sys aber noch von mehreren Absegnen 

PS: seh grad dasses auch noch G.Skill Ripjaws mit 7-7-7-18 gibt aber ich denke dass es hier nur noch um haben geht  ka... macht meiner meinung nach nicht so viel sinn^^


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ich glaub euch ja  Mir ist schonmal was durchgeschossen xD Blitz eingeschlagen aber der Schaden kam durch die Internetleitung...

Nee, leider der 7/8/7/24... den anderen kriegt er nicht... hoffe das ist keine Katastrophe...

Ram möchte ich 8 GB haben. Ist doof nachzurüsten finde ich. Nachher gibts die nimmer
Ach den Bulldozer kann ich mir immernoch holen aber auf die 100 öcken kommts mir auch nicht mehr an xD


----------



## AmdNator (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Was ich dir empfehlen kann schau drauf was du brauchst an schlüsse dann nach deinem Budget wieviel du ausgeben kannst und die Benötigte Leistung sollte im Rahmen bleiben also mehr als 550 Watt von einem Markenhersteller braucht man nicht! Außer du willst irgend wann OC betreiben.

Welcher Hersteller jetzt ist schwer zusagen ist in meinen Augen genauso eine Glaubensfrage wie NVIDIA vs. ATI  AMD vs. Intel .

Ich würde jetzt dir die drei Hersteller empfehlen Be Quite, Corsair, Coolermaster, weil ich damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Das Lc-Power braucht dazu keinen Blitz, das bekommts auch ohne hin.


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Pssst. Seasonic hab ich jetzt, man sagte mir das sei gut also nehme ich das.
Thema gegessen xD

Ich hoffe der bringt endlich mal die erforderliche Leistung xD
Endlich mal ohne Diashow spielen...

Ganz ehrlich mal, hab ich mit der Netzteil Frage einen Nerv getroffen?
Schon 4 Seiten mit NT Frage voll xD


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Wenn dich der Rechner nicht zufrieden stellt, dann weiß ich auch nicht.^^ Nur ein Sli/CF System wäre stärker.


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

@AmdNator: Joah reichen würds sicher, aber ka ich hab da lieber immer n bissl mehr Reserve als gar keine^^. Auch notfalls für OC/neuere Grakas oder CF/SLI-Systeme. Immer die Optionen offen halten.
Bei den großen Marken isses alles eine Frage des Glaubens und der eigenen Erfahrung 

btt:
Das is keine Katastrophe mit dem Ram 

EDIT: Mit NT's trifft man immer einen Nerv, da es da so viele Angebote gibt und viele halt etwas unterschiedlicher Ansichten sind was man braucht an Leistung... klar wäre ein 750W oder gar ein 1000W NT überdimensioniert und unsinnig, aber wie oben gesagt bin ich ein Freund der Reserve, da die NT's bei 50% Auslastung meist die höchste Effizienz haben


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Gut, dann bin ich beruhigt.
Naja und bei meinem Glück kommt nächsten Monat ein Refresh von ATI als neue Referenz und ich muss die Spiele wieder auf niedrig stellen xD


----------



## AmdNator (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Auron schrieb:


> Gut, dann bin ich beruhigt.
> Naja und bei meinem Glück kommt nächsten Monat ein Refresh von ATI als neue Referenz und ich muss die Spiele wieder auf niedrig stellen xD



Du das ist halt der Computer!  

Nee spaß bei seite ich glaube nicht das so schnell was nach geschoben wird AMD hat doch eine Super Karte wie damals die x1900 Serie auf dem Markt die sau schnell ist und vorallem im Verbrauch keine Konkurenz hat aktuell


Edit: Werde mir auch noch die HD 5870 holen Leider muss dann mein schönes NT in rente!


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



AmdNator schrieb:


> Edit: Werde mir auch noch die HD 5870 holen Leider muss dann mein schönes NT in rente!



Ach Rente muss gar nix  Wenns noch tut dann gibts dafür noch Geld oder man bastelt nen Office/Zweitrechner aus vorhandenen Teilen. Was hast denn für eins?


----------



## AmdNator (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Ach Rente muss gar nix  Wenns noch tut dann gibts dafür noch Geld oder man bastelt nen Office/Zweitrechner aus vorhandenen Teilen. Was hast denn für eins?



Ist ein schönes Altes Be Quite Dark Power P6 430 Watt hab ich seit 2006,  Nee das mit Zweit PC´s habe ich alles hintermir bin froh das ich jetzt nur noch 2 habe meinen Haupt und VM Server. 


BBT: Uh das kenne ich mit Blitz durch Teleleitung ist einer Bekannten 2mal Passiert leider gab es auch immer Opfer unter der Hardware,


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hey, Seasonic baut mit die besten Netzteile,
aber dann nimm das hier:

Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Absolute Referenz momentan 

Wenn High End PC dann auch High End Netzteil


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Leute, das Seasonic ist nicht Lieferbar... was mache ich jetzt?


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Bei deinem Händler? Weil in den Onlineshops isses überall lieferbar


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

ja richtig, ich möchte schon alles vom Händler haben...


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Let me think about it 

Willst du mit oder ohne Kabelmanagement?

EDIT:
Meine Empfehlung in absteigender Reihenfolge

Seasonic M12II 620 (Beim Händler nicht verfügbar)
CoolerMasters Silent Pro M600
Sharkoon Rush Power M600W (baugleich zu CoolerMaster Silent Pro M600)
be quiet! Straight Power E7 620Watt
Antec True Power TP-650

Aber is komisch dass dein Händler das nicht reinbekommt, da es ja eigtl. überall verfügbar ist^^


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hab mir jetzt das Enermax 87+ geholt für 140 Euro...
Hoffe IHR seid jetzt endlich zufrieden xD


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Mkay das hab ich weggelassen weil du ja meintest das wird zu teuer 
Aber das Enermaxx is natürlich über den oberen also


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

1700 Euro jetzt xD Dafür hätte ich auch nen Intel bekommen und ne 480 GTX xD was solls. Ich bin mal gespannt was ich mit meiner neuen Höllenmaschine so alles anstellen kann.
Der alte wird dann den Rest machen, ich glaub ich werd TS, Skype ICQ und so auf dem alten benutzen und den neuen damit nicht zu müllen xD

Dann kann der Rechner sich ganz auf die Anwenungen konzentrieren xD
Ich erstelle dann eine extra Partition für das System. Soll ich dich einfach 100 GB groß machen?
Ich hab durch das Gehäuse glaub ich ein richtig guten Airflow... ich glaub ich könnte theoretisch auch ohne Wasserkühlung ein wenig übertakten oder?

Ich werds aber nicht machen xD Wofür auch... Ich hoffe Donnerstag ist der da, der leiht mir solange eine Grafikkarte, ich hoffe keine 220 gtx xD


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Dein Gehäuse war?^^

Da hast ja mit dem Preis schon ganz schön hoch gegriffen, aber ich bezweifle dass du für den Preis n Intel Sys bekommen hättest^^
Rechne dafür nochmal ca. 100-200 Muppen dazu (i7-930...)


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Twelve Hundret Ultimate Gamer ist das gehäuse 
Och joa, wir werden sehen ob es sich gelohnt hat xD

Ich weiß garnicht was ich zuerst zocken soll ^^
Oblivion, Gothic 3, Star Wars Forced Unleashed, GTA 4, Assassins Creed, Crysis...


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Läuft


----------



## Auron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Kennst du den auch? ^^
Der taugt was sagte man mir, aber mal eine Frage, gibts den schon sehr lange?
Hab irgendwo nen Beitrag von 2008 gesehen wo der erwähnt wurde...


----------



## Mastersound200 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Jaoh bin zwar nicht so der Antec Fan, aber das Gehäuse is definitv gut 
April 2008 ist er bei idealo.de das erste mal gelistet


----------



## Auron (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ich kann es nicht mir abwarten ihn endlich hier zu haben...^^


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hallo, Leute, ich bekomme nun die 5870 Vapor-X mit 2 GB... die andere bekommt er nicht, die tuts doch genauso oder? Ist die nicht sogar besser?


----------



## kress (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Welche wars vorher? Die Toxic?
Nein, die Toxic ist besser, da sie sich afaik höher Takten lässt.
Könnte aber auch nur sein, das sie von Werk aus  weiter übertaktet ist wie die Vapor-X und etwas anders aussieht, die gleich Kühllösung haben sie aber.


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

nee war nur die Vapor-X 1GB und jetzt ists halt die mit 2GB... zur Toxic hat mir niemand geraten.

Aber 2 GB Variante tuts genauso?


----------



## kress (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Jo, die 2gb Variante ist sehr gut, wenns darum geht, in hohen Auflösungen mit viel AA zu spielen, da wird viel Speicher nötig.
Kostet aber auch mehr, der 1gb mehr Vram.


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Es geht so, kostet mich nun 440 Euro, ist ein ganz gutes Angebot, ich zock auf 1920*1200 ist das heutzutage noch ,,hoch"?


----------



## kress (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ja ist noch überdurchschnittlich, durchschnitt liegt mMn bei 1680x1050. Full-HD und größer ist noch hoch.


----------



## ogakul93 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ich schmeiss mal ganz frech folgende Zusammenstellung rein :

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T - 299 €
RAM: OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (4096 MB) (2 Stk.) - 199,80 €
MB: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula (AMD 890FX) - 174,90 €
HDD: WD WD10EARS 1 TB Caviar Green - 71,90 €
GPU: Sapphire HD5870 1GB - 379 €
PSU: Cougar 550 CM - 94,90 €
DVD: Samsung SH-S223C - 20,79 €
Case: Antec Twelve Hundred - 129,90 €
Cooler: Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B (.., AM3)     - 49,99€

-------------
1.420,80 €


So hast du 8 GB RAM, kannst aber auch nur 4 GB ( -99,90 €) nehmen stattdessen eine 5870 mit 2GB (+130 €).
CPU-Cooler hab ich eig nur die beachtet, wo klar AM3 steht. Kenn mich nicht so aus mit dem AMD-Sockeln.
Preise von Alternate.



MFG
ogakul93


----------



## kress (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Auch eine gute Zusammenstellung.
Jedoch gibts zz den 1090T billger als 299€
Anstatt OCZ würd ich G.Skill Ripjaws nehmen.
Anstatt bei Alternate würde ich die Teile bei Geizhals in die Wunschliste packen und mir den günstigsten Anbieter raussuchen, da sparst du nochmal ungefähr 100€.


----------



## ogakul93 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



kress schrieb:


> Auch eine gute Zusammenstellung.
> Jedoch gibts zz den 1090T billger als 299€



In der Schweiz kostet der Umgerechnet ca. 230 €
und der 1055T kostet 160 €.


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Der Rechner ist schon längst bestellt und wird wesentlich teurer... 1800 oder so...
was solls, jetzt hab´ich wenigstens was vernünftiges, morgen ist er wohl da...


----------



## Lordac (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hallo,



Auron schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist schon längst bestellt und wird wesentlich teurer... 1800 oder so...
> was solls, jetzt hab´ich wenigstens was vernünftiges, morgen ist er wohl da...


was ist es denn jetzt geworden? Die Summe ist schon nicht ohne für einen Spiele-PC...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Die Preise sind alle etwas teurer...
Kann mal aufzählen:

AMD Phenom II 1090T
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
8 GB G-Skill 1600 7/8/7/24 DDR3-Ram
Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X  2GB
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Enermax 87+ NT glaub 650 Watt
Antec twelve hundred ultimate gamer
LG DVD Brenner
LD dvd Laufwerk

Das wars


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Wofür brauchst du denn ein DVD Laufwerk?


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

so ein Teil kostet 16 Euro, Gewohnheit, hab immer 2 Laufwerke gehabt


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Kann ich auch gut verstehen. Ist einfach komfortabler beim Brennen.


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

theoretisch schon, aber was willste denn brennen? Ist doch alles kopiergeschützt...
Kannst höchstens deine eigenen Foto CD's etc... brennen, um ehrlich zu sein hab ich nicht mal software zum brennen xD Das letzte was ich hatte war Nero 5, das war noch unter Windows 98 xD


----------



## Lordac (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Auron schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II 1090T
> Asus Crosshair IV Formula
> 8 GB G-Skill 1600 7/8/7/24 DDR3-Ram
> Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X 2GB
> ...


Puh, das ist nicht wenig. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



Auron schrieb:


> so ein Teil kostet 16 Euro, Gewohnheit, hab immer 2 Laufwerke gehabt


 
Wieviel brennst du denn noch so, dass man zwei Laufwerke braucht?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



> Wieviel brennst du denn noch so, dass man zwei Laufwerke braucht?


Ich hab heute erst wieder ein paar Foto-DVDs gebrannt. Da bin ich schon froh, dass ich die nicht erst immer auf den Rechner ziehen muss.  Bei mir haben sich die Laufwerke auch eher zufällig wieder angesammelt..^^ (Habe auch noch 2 in der Schublade.. )..


----------



## Auron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ich hab bestimmt noch 8 Stück hier rumfliegen xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich hab heute erst wieder ein paar Foto-DVDs gebrannt. Da bin ich schon froh, dass ich die nicht erst immer auf den Rechner ziehen muss.  Bei mir haben sich die Laufwerke auch eher zufällig wieder angesammelt..^^ (Habe auch noch 2 in der Schublade.. )..


 
Früher hatte ich auch immer zwei Brenner eingebaut, aber seit ich kaum noch was brenne und das Laufwerk das letzte mal zur Sieben installation benutzt hatte (was schon eine Weile her ist ), lohnt sich ein zweites Laufwerk einfach nicht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Also schon über 'n Jahr oder wie?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Nö, so lange habe ich das 890GX Brett ja noch nicht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Achso, vorher hattest du noch kein WIN7?^^ Hast du eigentlich mal die IGP übertaktet? Da sollte mächtig was gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Doch schon, aber ich hab doch das Brett und die CPU gewechselt, also auch neu installiert.
Und das war als das 890GX rauskam (hab mir gleich eins geholt) und seit dem das Laufwerk nicht mehr angerührt. 
Und davor, mit dem 785G Brett war es nicht anders, einmal benutzt, als ich Sieben installiert habe, danach nicht mehr.

Ich brenne nichts, ich hab 50 Festplatten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Naja dann..^^ Ich hab mir übrigens ne SSD gegönnt (Supertalent Ultradrive GLX oder so..) Hab WIN7 drauf und Office etc.. Hab jetzt noch 13GB frei (von max 32GB). Also ich hoffe ich komme noch ne Weile damit hin. Also zum Arbeiten ist es top, aber ich weiß trotzdem nicht ob es die 80€ wert war. Mein aufgeräumtes Sys war vorher auch schon recht flott.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Eine SSD habe ich auch (Intel, SLC Chips, 120GB) aber wenn man alles installiert hat und damit arbeitet, merkt man den Unterschied zur Magnetplatte nicht mehr so.
OK, das OS startet schneller, aber Games laufen nicht schneller, auch wenn sie auf der SSD installiert sind.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Mich würde mal wissen wie es sich mit den Ladezeiten bei Anno verhällt. Die sind auf meiner Sata Platte unerträglich bei Anno.. Alsi ich meine bis das Spiel/level überhaupt anfängt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ist bei der SSD nicht wirklich anders (hab das Spiel mal getestet ). Das scheint wohl ein anderer Grund zu sein, wieso das so lange dauert.
Bei alten Games ist das Cool, da gibts kaum Ladezeiten.


----------



## Auron (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

So, ich hab die Karte jetzt bei Amazon bestellt die Vpor-X 1 GB
mit Premium Versand ist sie morgen da, ich hab Overnight express gemacht, da ist sie garantiert vor 12 Uhr da, also werde ich wohl heute mit der geliehenen 5570er Grafikkarte anfangen Windows 7 zu installieren und morgen dann nurnoch die Grafikkarte austauschen.

Gibts da Probleme? Muss ich nach dem Wechsel die Treiber nochmal aufspielen?


----------



## Auron (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hi Leute, mein Rechner ist da, die Grafikkarte kommt allerdings erst morgen, solange hab ich eine 5550 von ATI geliehen bekommen.

Was mich nur total verwirrt ist, dass Gothic 3 damit auf 1920*1200 mit allen Details flüssig läuft und Crysis auch auf High (nicht very high).

Wie heftig ist das denn? Das ist doch ne Einsteiger Karte für 80 Euro...

Ich frag mich echt was ich verpasst hab xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Soviel zum Thema.. brauche ich eine High End Grafikkarte für 400 Tacken.


----------



## Auron (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ja xD ich kapiers überhaupt nicht... wie kann eine einsteigerkarte sowas machen?
Nebenbei... Ich friere voll wegen meines Rechners... da kommt arsch kalte Luft raus...
Vielleicht sollte ich bei den Temperaturen ein paar Lüfter aus machen xD

Gleich kommt meine Karte endlich


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Bis auf diverse Nachladeruckler lief Ghotic3 schon auf der 1950pro 512 flüssig.
Genau wie Crysis,da wars aber eine Mischung aus Medium und high.
Wenn das deine Spiele sind kannst du gleich,wenn deine 5870 kommt, alle Regler ganz gepflegt nach rechts schieben.


----------



## Auron (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ich finde das unglaublich... die 5550 ist doch nicht schneller als meine 8800GTS oder?

Hat dann vorher mein CPU limitiert?
Hatte vorher nen X2 4600+
jetzt hat den X6 1090T xD


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Gefunden hab ich nur die HD5570 und die ist schneller.
Grafikkarten-Charts - Hardware-Infos


----------



## Auron (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Die Karte ist da und der Kurztest Crysis auf very high... WHOAAAA
unglaublich da ruckelt nichts! kanns nicht einschätzen aber ich glaub locker 40 fps xD
muss ich später mal messen, muss nun zur Fachhochschule... bin gehen 16 Uhr zuhause, dann wird weiter getestet xD

Vielen Dank für eure kompetente Beratung!


----------



## gabs (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

hab jetzt den ganzen thread gelesen und war cool.. nichtnur zum zeitvertreib..  ich will mir ja ei nähnlich system kaufen ( hatte auch ein thread aufgemacht).

Der einzige Unterschied ist wohl, dass ich mir nur die 1 gb variante bei der graka gönne.. dafür aber ram von 4 auf 8 doch hochschraub 

dumm fand ich, dass mir in mei nthread keienr gesagt hat, dass die 7er variante bei ram besser is als 9! denn ich hatte 9 angegeben...

und nochwas, ich hat in meienr liste das mainboard Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H, 890GX
aber du hast ja immer ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, 890FX  empfohlen bekommen.. welches ist jetzt besser? kann ich bei gigabyte bleiben oder sollt ich eher das asus nehmen?

bei tower hat ich Xigmatek Midgard  ausgwwählt 8alle sagte das langt locker.. nun sah ich das du für das sytsem ei nbig tower von antec nimmst.. soll ich das auch eher nehmen???

Und zu guter letzt wie zufrieden bist du mit deim system?

Beste GRüße


----------



## Auron (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ich bin überglücklich mit meinem System.
Ich frag mich nur ob er nicht doch ein wenig übertrieben ist.
ich krieg meistens weit über 50 fps bei maximalen einstellungen.

Xigmatek ist Spitze, bietet ein super P/L Verhältnis aber die 5870 ist ein fettes Teil, stört die Luftzirkulation, denn es ist wie eine Wand in kleinen Gehäusen, deshalb hatte man mir das große empfohlen.

Es kommt drauf an, wieviel Geld willst du ausgeben und was willst du damit machen?
Getestet wird gleich erst richtig, werde später auf jedenfall ein kleines Feedback abgeben. 

Achja, ich glaub das Crosshair ist das beste AM3 Board im Moment.


----------



## gabs (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

ahso.. ja ich wollt auch so um die 1500 ausgeben.. ( aber mit tft noch dabei) aber wegen 100 euro mehr wein ich jetzt auch nicht ...

kanns tdu nachher vielleicht auchmal screenshots hochladen?.. das ist dann für mich vorfreude ...

Wenn du sagst, es ist vllt doch etwas zuviel würde eine 5870 vapor 1024 auch reichen oder?


----------



## Auron (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Ich hab auch ,,nur" die 1GB reicht locker, es sei denn du zockst auf nen 30 Zoller.
2560*1600 oder mit 8* AA. Aber dann bräuchtest du nen Crossfire System.
Speicher langt locker


----------



## Lordac (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hallo,



gabs schrieb:


> ich will mir ja ein ähnliches system kaufen ( hatte auch ein thread aufgemacht).


verlinke doch kurz deinen Thread, dann kann man da auch mal reinschauen.



> Der einzige Unterschied ist wohl, dass ich mir nur die 1 gb variante bei der graka gönne.. dafür aber ram von 4 auf 8 doch hochschraub


Wie schon geschrieben wurde braucht man die 2 GB bei der Grafikkarte erst bei sehr hohen Auflösungen, 4 GB RAM reichen i.d.R. für alles was man macht.



> dumm fand ich, dass mir in mei nthread keienr gesagt hat, dass die 7er variante bei ram besser is als 9! denn ich hatte 9 angegeben...


Den Unterschied merkt man in der Praxis nicht, von demher spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle ob nun CL9 oder CL7.



> und nochwas, ich hat in meienr liste das mainboard Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H, 890GX
> aber du hast ja immer ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, 890FX empfohlen bekommen.. welches ist jetzt besser?


Besser ist relativ, es kommt immer darauf an was du mit dem PC machen möchtest. Das UD3H hat eine Onboardgrafik und ist nur bedingt CF-tauglich (2x 8 Bahnen), das Crosshair IV hat den FX-Chipsatz und ist somit voll CF-tauglich (2x 16 Bahnen), dazu kommt das es noch besser ausgestattet ist und wohl mehr OC-Optionen bietet.



> bei tower hat ich Xigmatek Midgard ausgwählt 8alle sagte das langt locker.. nun sah ich das du für das sytsem einen big tower von antec nimmst.. soll ich das auch eher nehmen?


Auch hier kommt es darauf an was du alles in das Gehäuse packen willst, ist es Hardware im normalen Umfang, reicht ein Midi-Tower in jedem Fall, willst du hingegen X-Festplatten, eine Wasserkühlung oder einfach mehr Platz haben, dann ist ein Big-Tower die bessere Wahl.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## gabs (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

hallo lordac.. dass war/ist mein Thread ( auch recht frisch)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung-gut-so-oder-aenderung.html#post1792318


----------



## Lordac (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*



gabs schrieb:


> hallo lordac.. dass war/ist mein Thread ( auch recht frisch)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung-gut-so-oder-aenderung.html#post1792318


Ach so, ja, ich dachte da wäre eigentlich schon (fast) alles geklärt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## gabs (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

noch ne frage,

wenn ich mir jetzt das gehäuse Antec Twelve Hundred schwarz mit Sichtfenster  kauf, sind doc hschon viele lüfter dabei und ist ei nbig tower, sprich es wird gut gekühlt... brauch ich dabnn noch zusätzlich ein Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm lüfter?

und bei dem mainboard ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, 890FX brauch ich auch zusätzlich keine soundkarte kaufen oder? wei lder onboard sound gut genug ist für ein ottonormalverbraucher oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Beim Antec sind schon genügend Lüfter dabei, ich weiß aber nicht, ob die auch was taugen.
Das Crosshair hat Onboardsound, der reicht völlig, mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Lordac (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hallo,



gabs schrieb:


> wenn ich mir jetzt das gehäuse Antec Twelve Hundred schwarz mit Sichtfenster kauf, sind doc hschon viele lüfter dabei und ist ei nbig tower, sprich es wird gut gekühlt... brauch ich dabnn noch zusätzlich ein Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm lüfter?


Das 1200 hat laut Caseking sechs Lüfter eingebaut, das sollte mehr als gut reichen. Für einen "normalen" PC reicht eigentlich je ein Front- und Hecklüfter.



gabs schrieb:


> und bei dem mainboard ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, 890FX brauch ich auch zusätzlich keine soundkarte kaufen oder? weil der onboard sound gut genug ist für ein ottonormalverbraucher oder?


Eine Soundkarte lohnt sich eigentlich nur wenn man ein entsprechend gutes Headset und/oder Boxen hat. 

Bist du dir auch sicher das du so ein teures Mainboard brauchst?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## gabs (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

also nach tagelangem forendurchgegucke.. meinem thread und dem thread hier bin ich jetz tauf diese komponenten gekommen:

TESTEN Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU

die frage ob brauchen oder nich.. jo ich will halt ein "geiles" high end system, dass auch ruhig ne weile halten darf.

ich wollt jetz taber dan nnoch 2 monate warten i nder hoffnung das ich dann bei geizhals unter 1500 komm  und wenn ende dieses jahres ja die 6000 serie kommen soll weiss ich jetz tauch ncih ob ich nicht noch bis weihnachten warten soll ... (vllt fallen ja dan noch ei npaar andere Preise ebenfalls..)

aber im grunde wollte ich ja so um die 1500 kommen mit nem geilen system.. gibts da nochwas auszusetzen außer das man keine 6 kerne braucht? 

Beste Grüße

ps. ja bei dem System würden die normalen Lüfter beim antec reichen oder?


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Da du eh kein CF planst(mit 550W NT nicht möglich^^), lohnt sich mMn ein Crosshair IV nicht, ein Board mit 890gx Chipsatz reicht da auch aus, da kannste nochmal 30-50€ sparen.
Die Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB ist afaik auch etwas günstiger.
Die Vapor-X scheint ganz günstig zu sein, die Pcs+ ist aber auch nicht schlecht, da noch mit Dirt2.
Der Rest ist gut, zum Monitor kann ich dir nix sagen.


----------



## gabs (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

also sowas wie oc oder was auch imemr cf is, will ich nciht machen.. einfaxch so lassen wies ist..^^


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst brauchst du auch keine Black Edition, also tuts auch der 1055, wenn du Geld sparen willst.


----------



## gabs (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

aber der 1090 is der ebssere oder?


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

ja, läuft mit 6x3,2ghz anstatt 2,8ghz.


----------



## Lordac (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hallo,



gabs schrieb:


> die frage ob brauchen oder nich.. jo ich will halt ein "geiles" high end system, dass auch ruhig ne weile halten darf.


sinnvoller ist es sich einen P/L-PC zu kaufen und diesen ab und an aufzurüsten, so hättest du irgendwann gleich viel Geld ausgegeben, aber immer noch einen aktuellen PC der einen jetzt gekauften High-End-PC locker überholt.

Folgende Dinge würde ich konkret an deiner Zusammenstellung ändern:

*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 (günstiger)
*CPU:* X4 955 BE (günstiger und vollkommen ausreichend für einen Spiele-PC)
*Grafikkarte: *Powercolor 5850 (mehr Geld würde ich im Moment für keine Grafikkarte ausgeben)
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 (kein 8xx-Chipsatz), GA-880GM-UD2H (µATX-Format) oder GA-890GPA-UD3H (8xx-Chipsatz mit Onboardgrafik); ohne OC (übertakten des Prozessores) und/oder CF (Crossfire = nutzen von zwei ATI-Grafikkarten gleichzeitig) macht ein teures Mainboard wie das Crosshair IV absolut keinen Sinn, du würdest Geld für etwas ausgeben was du nicht nutzt und länger hält das Mainboard deshalb auch nicht.
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Midgard, Lancool K58, Lian Li PC-60FN... (wenn du nicht mehr Hardware als von dir angegeben einbauen möchtest, macht ein Big-Tower keinen Sinn)
*Netzteil:* Straight Power 450W, Sharkoon Rush Power 550W oder Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 (mehr Leistung macht ohne OC und CF keinen Sinn)

Die Differenz rechnest du dir bitte selbst aus damit du siehst wie hoch der Unterschied bei den einzelnen Komponenten ist, viel weniger Leistung wirst du dabei nicht haben, dafür aber noch Geld übrig was du irgendwann in z.B. eine neue Grafikkarte stecken kannst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## gabs (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

danke, aaaaber

wenn ich mir das formula mainboard holen würde, und ne 5850.. könnt ich dann nicht zb im halben jahr nochmal ne graka kaufen und die einfach einstecken.. somit hät ich doch ein cf system mit viel mehr grafikpower oder nicht?

und was ist der utnerschied zwischen oboard grafik oder nicht?


----------



## Lordac (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zocker Rechner zusammenstellung 1500 €*

Hallo,



> wenn ich mir das formula mainboard holen würde, und ne 5850.. könnt ich dann nicht zb im halben jahr nochmal ne graka kaufen und die einfach einstecken.. somit hät ich doch ein cf system mit viel mehr grafikpower oder nicht?


im Grunde stimmt das so, wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst, solltest du aber gleich jetzt ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen, 550 Watt sind meiner Meinung nach für zwei 5850 etwas zu wenig.

Dann solltest du auch noch bedenken das Crossfire eigentlich keine Aufrüstoption ist, entweder du nutzt es gleich, oder gar nicht. In z.B. einem halben Jahr gibt es vermutlich schon wieder neue Grafikkarten, warum dann Geld in eine "alte" stecken und sich Dinge wie: teilweise schlechter Treibersuppot, Mikroruckler, erhöhte Wärme-/Lärmentwicklung, höherer Stromverbrauch, höhere Kosten für Mainboard und Netzteil... in´s Haus holen? 



> und was ist der utnerschied zwischen oboard grafik oder nicht?


Wenn ein Mainboard eine Onboardgrafik hat, kannst du diese nutzen wenn die extra Grafikkarte z.B. mal kaputt oder schon verkauft ist, und die neue noch auf sich warten lässt. Du kannst das Board auch später für einen günstigen Office-Rechner nutzen da dieser keine zusätzliche Grafikkarte braucht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------

